# 2008 Nissan Sentra fog light Installation



## brosifflee (May 7, 2012)

Hi everyone, I have a 2008 Nissan Sentra base model (2.0) and would like to install fog lights in it myself. I recently installed a bi-xenon HID kit for my headlights and would like to use the fog lights as DRLs instead of putting on the headlights since it turns on everything else, brake lights etc. I went to Nissan and asked if they could do it, but apparently it doesn't have the proper wiring, so it would cost more to install the fog lights. I would have to pay $600 plus to get it installed professionally but my bro was saying you can bypass the wiring and buy a fog light kit which has everything you need to install fog lights. So I looked into it and found some kits, but found they do not include that plastic cover or whatever it is surrounding the fog light and can't find it separately. So I'm wondering if anyone has installed fog lights themselves and knows where to find that cover piece. Also the front bumper does not seem to have inserts for the fog lights that I can take out and put in the fog lights, so I guess people have been using a hole saw or something to cut it out? Hopefully I can get some help here, thanks ahead for your responses.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

You can cut out the holes with a sharp knife, it's a very soft plastic and then sand them down smooth. Just take your time and don't scratch the paint. They also sell the fog light kit specifically made for the Sentra on eBay now for around $80, they come with everything you need including the brackets to fit on the back of the bumper. I have done this so if you need any additional info or help you can PM me.


----------



## brosifflee (May 7, 2012)

Faja said:


> You can cut out the holes with a sharp knife, it's a very soft plastic and then sand them down smooth. Just take your time and don't scratch the paint. They also sell the fog light kit specifically made for the Sentra on eBay now for around $80, they come with everything you need including the brackets to fit on the back of the bumper. I have done this so if you need any additional info or help you can PM me.


Thanks for the info Faja, I will take you up on that offer.


----------

